# Regedit and command prompt is disabled



## rosnan (Nov 14, 2007)

My workplace has a network where the server OS is win 2003 sp1 and the client is win 2000 pro. When I want to open the registry using regedit, I have an alert saying that it has been disabled by the administrator. How can this happen when I am the administrator. The same happen when I use the cmd command.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*

*Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests. *

Administrators, you can set this one as *[CLOSED]*


----------



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

If you really are an admin you can open up gpedit.msc and check if regedit and cmd is disabled there (an other admin or a virus can have disabled them.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

So you are another admin on the system and one of the other admin's disabled it?


----------



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

It could be a virus... I've seen viruses mess with these settings. And if the gpedit setting is set to disable something, then it is disabled for all users, even the administrator(s).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

This is true, please follow this: *(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log* and post your results in the *Hijackthis Log Help Forum*. If you have any issues with following the steps just tell the number in the post of which issue you had.


----------

